# Both of my HT systems



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

In my dedicated room (5.1) I use the following:

Planar PD7130 projector
106" fixed frame Seumour Center Stage XD (acoustical transparent) screen.
DIY adjustable horizontal masking system.
Front wall, back wall and reflection points have 2' x 4' x 3" DIY sound panels.
DIY bass traps in the four corners.
Three JTR T8's up front with center behind screen.
Mains powered by Behringer EXP2000.
Center powered with one channel of Nady XA-1100.
Two Klipsch RB-35's for surrounds.
Two 1.2 CF sealed subs each using 12" TC Sounds driver powered by a channel of Nady XA-2100 at 2 ohm.
One DIY subwoofer 1.0 CF sealed 10" NHT 116 driver up front.
One DIY subwoofer 2.0 CF sealed dual 10" NHT drivers powered by Foster plate amp.
One 6.35 CF ported subwoofer powered by 2nd channel of Nady XA-1100 amp
Harman Kardon AVR254 
PHD 205 NTSC, ATSC & QAM tuner.
Toshbia A35 HD DVD player.
Monoprice cables & speaker wire.
s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff112/mjg100photo/Upstairs dedicated HT room/


Family room set up (7.1)
Onkyo 805 AVR
Marantz VP12S4 projector
106" DaLite High Power manual model B screen.
80 gig PS3
Monoprice Matrix 5 x 2 powered HDMI switch.
Three RBH 661-SE speakers
Four RBH SI-760 speakers
One ED A7S-450 subwoofer (1,300 watt)
Wii
s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff112/mjg100photo/Downstairs room/


----------

